# 2013 nissan maxima rear tail lights holding water



## Mitch"s Maxima (Jul 15, 2018)

2013 nissan maxima rear tail lights holding water!!!!! ANYONE ELSE ??? WOULD LOVE SOME TO HEAR FROM YOU !!!!:|


----------



## RehianaSpencer (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice information..


----------

